# Random appearance of multiplier surge



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Yesterday morning I noticed the multiplier surge made a mysterious appearance a couple of times here in the dairyland capital. I know there have been a couple other posts about this phenomena and wondering if anyone has noticed any sort of pattern?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Not here, but it would be a gamechanger if they came back. Only way I'll drive late weekends.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> Yesterday morning I noticed the multiplier surge made a mysterious appearance a couple of times here in the dairyland capital. I know there have been a couple other posts about this phenomena and wondering if anyone has noticed any sort of pattern?


I've seen it on my app, but any surge I had last night while actually driving was in dollar form.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

It's the app messing up, restart... I think Uber is prepping on switching back Nationwide. Since Cali issues...


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

we had it in south florida too...but our screens showed both $ and multiplier at the same time. I only caught $ surges


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Same thing showing up in chicago


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s most likely a mirage caused by spending too much time staring at the driver app.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's most likely a mirage caused by spending too much time staring at the driver app.


IKR, "real" surge has been dead for years.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Sconnie said:


> Yesterday morning I noticed the multiplier surge made a mysterious appearance a couple of times here in the dairyland capital. I know there have been a couple other posts about this phenomena and wondering if anyone has noticed any sort of pattern?


App glitch. Pax still pay based on multipliers.



Dekero said:


> It's the app messing up, restart... I think Uber is prepping on switching back Nationwide. Since Cali issues...


No. They are not.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Sconnie said:


> Yesterday morning I noticed the multiplier surge made a mysterious appearance a couple of times here in the dairyland capital. I know there have been a couple other posts about this phenomena and wondering if anyone has noticed any sort of pattern?


Every time I put the app on it displayed porn, always doggy position.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

During football season, another Madison comrade had actual multiplier surge trips on a Saturday night after a Badger game. He posted a couple screenshots in the Madison forum. 


BuberDriver said:


> we had it in south florida too...but our screens showed both $ and multiplier at the same time. I only caught $ surges


Both times I saw it the screen showed both the flat and multiplier surge as well.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

This shits like another bigfoot siting.....do yawl believe in the yetti? 
Uber giving random multiplier surges around the country! Yes!
It's amazing!!! So ****ing cool man!!! Everyone is so excited!!! where is @Ian Richard Markham ?!!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Its happened to me this week along with the app switching to night mode for a minute or two


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I have seen it in Flint and Detroit areas. I just assumed it was a glitch. Has anyone, from here, actually earned on these elusive multipliers, recently?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> we had it in south florida too...but our screens showed both $ and multiplier at the same time. I only caught $ surges


As he said, we had a discussion in the Miami forum about this. This is a pump fake by uber. The multiplier shown never stuck when riding over it. I have had a few rides in an area with the fake multiplier.

the conclusion is that the multiplier is actually the "rider surge" and it is appearing on the uber driver app. The driver flat surge Will usually be near the rider multiplier surge.

TLDR: uber is paying drivers $4 while charging riders 2.9x the normal rates. They've always done this but now you get painfully reminded with this inclusion in the uber driver app. Enjoy your driving.

Read more in the Miami thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/surge-multiplier-is-back.378956/post-5876786



Sconnie said:


> Yesterday morning I noticed the multiplier surge made a mysterious appearance a couple of times here in the dairyland capital. I know there have been a couple other posts about this phenomena and wondering if anyone has noticed any sort of pattern?


The rider is paying 2.5 times the normal rates and dara is tossing you $3. Enjoy


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes? Here is a screenshot. Maybe it shows what Uber is charging pax and wasn’t supposed to show up.


----------

